# 5 words you should Never say Outloud  at the Dog Park ~~~~



## Toomuchstuff (May 26, 2018)

I was trying to "catch" Hunter ,so we could go home. He was about 10 feet from me ..... and I yelled  5 words --->


*WANNA GO FOR A RIDE ?



*About 4 dogs got whiplash turning their heads  to look at me and I saw another one running toward me .  I guess if you ever want to kidnap dogs ~~~~ that's all you have to yell !!!     ROFL !!!


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2018)

:excited: :excited:  :excited:  :excited:   :excited:

:laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2018)

Too funny! :lol:  My dog is an odd case though, he takes his sweet time getting up and getting out the door and into the Jeep just to go to the park.  He loves it there, but there's no excitement like I see with other dogs, he's just under 3 years old.....but he's an 'old soul'. :sentimental:


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2018)

*"Wanna go for a ride?"... *  :rofl: nthego:nthego:nthego:nthego:nthego::drive:
`


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2018)

Morning Lara!!


----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2018)

Yelling "WHO WANTS A TREAT?" does the trick, too.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2018)

Too funny!


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2018)

One Tree in the Dog Park...


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 4, 2018)

That's funny ,Lara !!!! Close to the truth,too . There's a  garbage can at the entrance to the park ,and every male dog has to smell it & pee on it before going in. 
I say they're "checking their P-mail " .... LOL


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2018)

Lara said:


> One Tree in the Dog Park...


:lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2018)

All those doggies  lined up,  patiently waiting their turn...........  :lol1:


----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2018)

Life at the Dog Park...


----------



## fitnesswithcindy (Sep 24, 2018)

This made me LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2018)

Who wants a cookie...would bring my dog running. Or, any can opening noise.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks! That’s crazy funny.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 14, 2018)

I had a Beagle growing up who loved milk. If you said the word milk he would go crazy. My Dad decided to say it backwards when he wanted to mention the word milk. That worked for a little while but soon the dog caught on. What didn't help was the fact we always shared a bit with him. I'm sure the word milk would have brought my dog running.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## SharonTru (Oct 15, 2018)

Haha! That’s cute! Love it.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 15, 2018)

Awesome! Say, if I wanted to upload a graphic into a message how do I do that?


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 15, 2018)

*Old friends!*


The salt and pepper schnauzer looks like mine except her ears aren’t clipped. Cute as pie huh?!


----------

